# Coach suede handbag



## erica_1020 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have an all suede Coach handbag. I have had it for about 2 yrs but I rarely carry it because I don't want to ruin it. I have been carrying it more lately and would love to protect it. I was thinking about Scotch Guard for the outside? Would that be good?


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 15, 2006)

Gosh, I'm not sure, but maybe you can call the store where you purchased it from. Or if it was a gift, just call the Coach counter at your nearest dept. store. I'm sure they'll want to sell you one of their products, if they have such a thing. But, they will also want you to take the best care of your Coach bag, so they'll probably be able to let you know whether or not scotch guard is ok.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 15, 2006)

I am not sure if Scotch Guard will help. I think if you call Coach they have some sort of treatment that can be used on your purse to protect it. Its worth the investment since you probably paid some good $$ for the purse.


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 16, 2006)

I recommend taking it to a shoe repair place where they can weatherproof it or go to a Coach store to see if they have a product to use.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jan 16, 2006)

OK people thanks. No Coach store anywhere near me but I will call them next week to see if they sell such a product


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Jan 24, 2006)

I worked for coach and I would not scotchguard it!!!! Suede is not an ideal bag for daily use. bummer I know. Do you still have the cleaning kit that came with it... THe eraser and brush. these are great- I was able to get a huge pen mark off of my light tan suede bag with it.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jan 24, 2006)

I do have that kit it came with and wasn't able to get a pen mark out. I actually bought a spray to protect suede shoes from rain, etc. I tested at the store in a small area and have treated this all suede bag and the bottom part of another


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 21, 2008)

Believe it or not that is a great thing to do with your bags--when you pay a lot for a bag--protect it.


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL! These Coach threads you've been bumping are like 2 years old! LOL


----------

